# Bream/bass/pickerel/then catfish



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Well we started the day out bluegill fishing but and after a dozen or so we just went bass fishing for a bitt & got a few pickerel in betwen bass, all the bass were around 1-2lbs and the pickerels about 16-17inches then once it got a little later we started catfishing we didnt get any monsters but we did get a 10-12lb flathead that made the day..the water temp was around 78 degrees and by this weekend the river will be at a perfect hight, the fish are really starting to bite since all this flood water left..


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

nicely done!!


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

excellent...


----------

